# Long Mileage Bib Shorts



## GFish

What are your "go to" bib shorts for long distance riding? 

First, I'm interested to see what people are using. Second, if most people prefer high end, mid level or find even lower priced bibs comfortable enough on long distance rides. 

I realized my current low end bibs retain to much moisture to be comfortable on long rides, so looking to upgrade soon. 

Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## Bluffplace

DeSoto 400 mile bib shorts


----------



## kbwh

In my club we use Bergamo bibs with the Endurance chamois by Elastic Interface, which originally was developed for Assos.
540 km no problem.


----------



## dolomoto

I prefer Boure bibs. Their guarantee can't be beat, great fit for me and Made in the USA.


----------



## pmf

dolomoto said:


> I prefer Boure bibs. Their guarantee can't be beat, great fit for me and Made in the USA.


I've been considering getting a pair of Boure bibs. I have one of their jackets and like it a lot. Which model do you have?


----------



## Nikond300s

Specialized - really great for a long ride.


----------



## Andrew L

Castelli Bodypaint and Giordana FormaRed. I got both half off on Realcyclist so they were pretty cheap.


----------



## dolomoto

pmf said:


> I've been considering getting a pair of Boure bibs. I have one of their jackets and like it a lot. Which model do you have?


I have two pair of the Elite and a pair of Pro bib knickers. I prefer the Elite chamois.

Their guarantee:

"If for ANY reason you would like to return your purchase or gift, simply send it back for a full refund or exchange at the below address. All we need to know is who you are, an e-mail address and/or daytime phone number, and what you would like us to do for you. Any reimbursements or adjustments will be made by original method of payment."


----------



## moonmoth

DeSoto 400 Mile Bibs for me too. They are also made in the USA.


----------



## balatoe

DeSoto 400 mile bibs for me. I have done about 10 centuries so far this year. I would not ride a century without my DeSoto. They are even better than the Assos bibs I own.


----------



## GFish

Thanks everyone for the replies!

For each recommendation, I've conducted searches, read reviews and checked prices on-line. Still haven't made a purchase yet, but getting close.


----------



## jct78

i have some Rapha, Casetlli, Craft and swobo.

the rapha's are by far the most comfortable all around but also the most $$$.

I want to try some of the aerotech bibs to see i can last a nice long day in the saddle.


----------



## BeerCan

Most of my endurance rides are mtb, but I do a few road rides that are 50+ miles. Out of all my Bibs my favorite are the DeSoto 400 mile. Next are my Sugoi RSE bibs and Boure w/Pro Chamois. I do not care for the Elite Chamois (but it is still better than most)


----------



## steel515

how do (all) these fit in the legs- loose, tight?


----------



## txzen

Assos Mille. I don't think that their jerseys or jackets necessarily warrant the increase in price over competitors, but these are some seriously nice bibs. Certainly more padding than I'm used to in Capo. Hincapie, etc, but once you get used to it it's fantastic.


----------



## cda 455

Wow; I didn't know there was such thing as endurance bibs  . 

My longest ride to date is just 45 miles, though.



All my bibs are the same expect my Winter bibs.


----------



## NJBiker72

Personally I prefer shorts for long rides. Makes the pit stops easier.


----------



## bbelanger

Castelli Endurance bibs have been great for me


----------



## jhkranzler

txzen said:


> Assos Mille. I don't think that their jerseys or jackets necessarily warrant the increase in price over competitors, but these are some seriously nice bibs. Certainly more padding than I'm used to in Capo. Hincapie, etc, but once you get used to it it's fantastic.


Same here. Plain, but nice.


----------



## nOOky

Castelli shorts with the Progretto x2 chamois are my favorite, and surprisingly the Performance Ultra shorts with the green pad are second. I prefer a pad that's fairly thin, dense, and not too thick.


----------



## Erion929

DeSoto 400-mile bib shorts...they just feel great and I love the 3 slim pockets in them. The midback pocket is perfect for securing the cell phone. 

**


----------



## prome

DeSoto 400 mi and Sugoi RS are both great. I prefer the Sugoi chamois a by a bit, but it's pretty close. I am not a fan of the 3 little pockets on the DeSotos, but they are pretty comfy and I wear them for 100+ miles without problem. I just don't use the pockets. The Sugois have a bit more compression and muscle support, for me. Just a little tighter around the legs. I like them very tight around the quads, but that's just personal preference. I also have some Voler, De Marchi, Endura, and Castelli. I rode 80 in the Volers last weekend, and they were pretty good, but the pad is a little big for my taste (not thick, just large in area). The De Marchis are pretty good. A lot like the Sugoi, but not as good in the pad, IMO. Enduras are middle of the pack. The Castelli are very light, and I like the material a lot, but the pad is to thin for my taste and the narrow straps cut into my shoulders. They are reserved for 30-35 miles or less.

My $0.02


----------



## natedg200202

Very good thread. I expected a lot of Assos talk and am surprised to learn about the DeSoto 400 mile bibs. 

One online review showed a close up of the fabric and it looked less like smooth spandex and more like ribbed fabric. Was it just a funny picture?

How does the pad thickness compare to the assos (UNO) if anyone has ridden the two.


----------



## JShoot

*Lg*

I've tried several different brands and I keep going to LG - Mondo's.


----------



## ddimick

natedg200202 said:


> Very good thread. I expected a lot of Assos talk and am surprised to learn about the DeSoto 400 mile bibs.
> 
> One online review showed a close up of the fabric and it looked less like smooth spandex and more like ribbed fabric. Was it just a funny picture?
> 
> How does the pad thickness compare to the assos (UNO) if anyone has ridden the two.


The De Soto 400 fabric is smooth but there is a grey pinstripe graphic in the material. You can see it but you can't feel it.


----------



## GFish

prome said:


> Enduras are middle of the pack.


Can you tell me which model of Endura? 

The LBS have a very limited selection of bib shorts, but one shop has the Endura FS260 bibshort. Comparing this to the Castelli Endurance and Specialized BG RBX Bib Short, I was very impressed with the FS260, and for less money. Thought this short was at least equal to, if not better then the Spec. or the Castelli. 

Of course the true test is how the bibs feel while riding. 

I would really like to see the shorts before making a purchase. But it does help that so many people speak highly of a couple models like the DeSoto 400 mile, Sugoi RS and Assos.


----------



## RJP Diver

GFish said:


> What are your "go to" bib shorts for long distance riding?
> 
> First, I'm interested to see what people are using. Second, if most people prefer high end, mid level or find even lower priced bibs comfortable enough on long distance rides.
> 
> I realized my current low end bibs retain to much moisture to be comfortable on long rides, so looking to upgrade soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help...


I like Gore "Power" bibs. $110msrp, can often be found at EMS for 20% off.


----------



## Aindreas

GFish said:


> Can you tell me which model of Endura?
> 
> The LBS have a very limited selection of bib shorts, but one shop has the Endura FS260 bibshort. Comparing this to the Castelli Endurance and Specialized BG RBX Bib Short, I was very impressed with the FS260, and for less money. Thought this short was at least equal to, if not better then the Spec. or the Castelli.
> 
> Of course the true test is how the bibs feel while riding.
> 
> I would really like to see the shorts before making a purchase. But it does help that so many people speak highly of a couple models like the DeSoto 400 mile, Sugoi RS and Assos.


The FS260 is a darn nice bib short. It was well worth the $ and is my go-to bib for medium-length rides. But Assos is in a whole 'nother league. My Mille bibs are perfection...expensive as f*** and worth every penny.


----------



## rgordin

I hate to say it but the Assos Mille are for me the best for distance. The shoulder straps slightly bother me for the first few miles and then the bibs disappear (figuratively). The Castelli Bodypaint bibs are very comfortable overall and have a great chamois. Though they are also expensive, I got mine on sale for $150. Finally, the Descente Endurance (if you can still get it) has a great chamois and can be had on sale for under $100. Its only drawback, for me, is that the leg band (elastic?) is tight at first. After several wearings, though, it loosens up.


----------



## NJBiker72

rgordin said:


> . . . Finally, the Descente Endurance (if you can still get it) has a great chamois and can be had on sale for under $100. Its only drawback, for me, is that the leg band (elastic?) is tight at first. After several wearings, though, it loosens up.


?? If you can find it? Does this mean they are getting out of the bike business? Hope not. I think their chamois is the best I have tried.


----------



## marathon marke

NJBiker72 said:


> ?? If you can find it? Does this mean they are getting out of the bike business? Hope not. I think their chamois is the best I have tried.


Veltec, Descente's distributor in the USA, closed up shop a year or so ago.


----------



## NJBiker72

Too bad. Might pick up a second pair of shorts if I see them again. Picked up the first pair, only because they seemed a steal and I knew the brand was good from skiing. Turned out to be go to shorts for long rides.


----------



## itsjon

I like either the Capo Padrone bibs or the Giordana FRC bibs for centuries. I've tried Assos and I think that they're way overhyped.


----------



## prome

GFish said:


> Can you tell me which model of Endura?


Yes, mine are also FS260


----------



## prome

ddimick said:


> The De Soto 400 fabric is smooth but there is a grey pinstripe graphic in the material. You can see it but you can't feel it.


It's actually a ripstop material, but not nylon. So the small grid is functional. Agree that there is no perceptible feel difference. The material is one of the things I like the best on the DeSotos.


----------



## rgordin

natedg200202 said:


> Very good thread. I expected a lot of Assos talk and am surprised to learn about the DeSoto 400 mile bibs.
> 
> One online review showed a close up of the fabric and it looked less like smooth spandex and more like ribbed fabric. Was it just a funny picture?
> 
> How does the pad thickness compare to the assos (UNO) if anyone has ridden the two.


I tried the 400 and found the material and stitching was as you describe. I returned the bibs.


----------



## ryan1

This thread has been helpful. I've been doing 75 mile rides (not quite up to a century yet) every week in a cheap PI MTB liner under cotton shorts and a t shirt for a while and am definitely ready to invest in some better gear. Having trouble deciding though. Trying to spend about $150 and was looking at Castelli's Endurance, and the 2011 Body Paint which can be found on closeout for $150 on a few sites. I'm kinda skinny at just under 6 foot and about 140 so I figure I'd be a medium on their sizing. I hadn't even heard of the DeSotos though until now but they look great. I believe my LBS stocks Gore so I may check those out as well.


----------



## RJP Diver

ryan1 said:


> looking at Castelli's Endurance, and the 2011 Body Paint which can be found on closeout for $150 on a few sites. I'm kinda skinny at just under 6 foot and about 140 so I figure I'd be a medium on their sizing.


Not sure about their bibs, but their jersey sizing is notoriously "smaller than stated" as it's made for [email protected] Italians I guess. I'm 6'2" 170lbs with 40chest and 34waist. Should wear a large according to their sizing chart. In the real world, however, I wear an XL jersey in Castelli.


----------



## cda 455

RJP Diver said:


> Not sure about their bibs, but their jersey sizing is notoriously "smaller than stated" as it's made for [email protected] Italians I guess. I'm 6'2" 170lbs with 40chest and 34waist. Should wear a large according to their sizing chart. In the real world, however, I wear an XL jersey in Castelli.



Yeah, anything European I have to order XXXL because they're mega small.

When I ordered a Winter Orbea kit a couple of seasons ago I got an XXL top and an XL bib thinking they would fit. Not! I had to return them and order XXXL's in both top and bib.


----------



## ryan1

Has anybody tried both the Castelli Endurance and the De Soto 400? I'm having trouble deciding between them.


----------



## Bikephelps

Try Boure Elite bibs, you won't be disappointed. As mentioned before a true unconditional guarantee. I ride between 10,000 & 15,000 miles a year with Boure bibs.


----------



## willieboy

Trisports.com has a 15% off deal this weekend so I decided to order some of the De Soto 400 mile bibs. With such great reviews I had to give them a shot. Thanks to the feedback in this thread


----------



## Jay Strongbow

I have Assos Mille and Sugoi RS for long distance. 

When I look them over it's clear the Assos are better made and better quality and they are more comfortable when just riding along for the first 80 miles or so. However, when getting close to 100 my butt starts to feel a little sore with the Assos whereas with the Sugoi it feels the same as when I started. The Assos are fine and I'm not talking about enough soreness to be a deal breaker.....but for me the Sugoi chamois just works a little better.
If I could get the RS chamois in the Assos Mille bibs that would be the ultimate long distance bibs for me. It's not that the RS chamois is "better" by any objective measure....just works a little better for my rear end. And the Mille bibs other than the chamois are better than the RS for me.


----------



## darwinosx

I will third the Boure' bibs. I have four pairs. You will be hard pressed to find a better made pair of bib short at the price.

http://www.boure.com/1502.html


----------



## ddimick

I now have both De Soto 400 and Sugoi RSE bibs and prefer the De Soto. They're both great bibs, though.


----------



## zoikz

*Vermarc*

I don't know what the comparable bib is with the regular line, but the team gear we've gotten from Vermarc is just great. They have lasted for years and years of high intensity training and racing. Great chamois, cut and materials. Lacks a lot of the flash of others. Can't say I've ridden in a lot of the brands noted, sounds like great gear. They are definately a euro fit.


----------



## GFish

Jay Strongbow said:


> However, when getting close to 100 my butt starts to feel a little sore with the Assos whereas with the Sugoi it feels the same as when I started. The Assos are fine and I'm not talking about enough soreness to be a deal breaker.....but for me the Sugoi chamois just works a little better.


Interesting. Thanks for posting this. 

A short that is half the price of another and perform as it's equal, that's what I call a good deal.


----------



## Lick Skillet

Rapha Classic Bibs are super comfortable and perform consistently all day long in the saddle. I have owned and tried most of the other suggestions and the Rapha's beat them all.


----------



## Chico2000

Picked up a pair of Santini GIT CX gel bibs from an online retailer (sounds like, "Cash Bar") for $69.99. 
Did 60 miles in them yesterday. Very comfortable. I'm 5"9'' 152lbs and the size Medium fit me very well. 
The upper is not mesh like some of my other bibs, so they were a bit moist with sweat by the end of the ride. Temps were in the low to mid 80's here. 
They come up a bit higher than some of my other bibs which made nature breaks a bit more difficult.
Overall, a good bib for the money.


----------



## taralon

I'm at 6' and weigh in in the upper 150s right now, 30 inch waist. I order mediums in the Castelli bibs and they fit snug, and get snugger around the hips, but the large is loose in the groin etc. The Castelli Presto bibs are nice IMHO as I like the higher cut in the front. If you want something cut low in the front go with the podium collection which are on clearance. The Podiums come with the AC chamois which is rather stiff and uncomfortable to me, and the Prestos have KISS3 which I like a lot more. 

The only real drawback is that the lettering on the Prestos comes off after 3-4 washes.



ryan1 said:


> This thread has been helpful. I've been doing 75 mile rides (not quite up to a century yet) every week in a cheap PI MTB liner under cotton shorts and a t shirt for a while and am definitely ready to invest in some better gear. Having trouble deciding though. Trying to spend about $150 and was looking at Castelli's Endurance, and the 2011 Body Paint which can be found on closeout for $150 on a few sites. I'm kinda skinny at just under 6 foot and about 140 so I figure I'd be a medium on their sizing. I hadn't even heard of the DeSotos though until now but they look great. I believe my LBS stocks Gore so I may check those out as well.


----------



## willieboy

I had a chance to try my new De Soto 400 miles bibs yesterday. While I was only out for 2 1/2 hours I can say I really like them. I never even felt my rump for the whole ride. Very impressed so far. We will see how they are on a longer day soon.


----------



## xls

I just did my first century yesterday wearing Pearl Izumi Elite bibs (in-r-cool). I had absolutely zero problems with them, no saddle sores, pinching, chafing and temperature management was nice too. I'd recommend them and I'll probably get another pair some time in the future. I bought them on Amazon for ~$90.


----------



## odyssey12305

DeSoto 400 - $156 at triathletesportsdotcom. Is that a good deal?


----------



## limba

Rapha are the nicest shorts I've tried (Assos, Etxe Ondo, Castelli, Sugoi, Izumi, Gore, etc, etc). I haven't tried De Soto though. They seem very popular in this thread.


----------



## willieboy

odyssey12305 said:


> DeSoto 400 - $156 at triathletesportsdotcom. Is that a good deal?


I got mine at Trisports.com. They had a 15% off sale and I think they ended up being $145.00. Really like them.


----------



## Bluffplace

On June13th trisports has a 25% discount. Use code TGER-S


----------



## zpl

Bluffplace said:


> On June13th trisports has a 25% discount. Use code TGER-S


Thank you! This allowed me to get a killer deal on the DeSoto 400mi bibs, and I look forward to seeing what all the fuss is about. :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Chico2000

Bib shorts review: did a century two weeks ago in the Santini Git CX gel that I grabbed on-line for $69.99. No problems at all. For the price it's a slam dunk. The strap material is a bit high (makes nature breaks challenging) and a bit warm but would only become a problem on hot days (85 F+).

I'm 5'9 and 152-155lbs and the size medium fit like a glove.


----------

